# 뭐 먹는게 좋을까요 vs 뭐 먹고 싶어요?



## 82riceballs

Hi all!

When meeting up with someone and asking them what they want to eat, which is more natural:

(1) 뭐 먹는게 좋을까요?
(2) 뭐 먹고 싶어요?

Or are there any situations where you would use (1) and not (2) or vice versa?

Thanks a bunch!!


----------



## Kross

They are equally fine and natural. But the subtle difference is the first sounds indirect while the second gives the impression that you are asking about their preference in a direct way.


----------



## 82riceballs

Got it thanks so much!
I guess (1) can also sound like, "in general, what's good to watch?" which makes it less direct. Thanks!


----------

